# 5D mark ii  V.S rebel T1i



## LCCphoto (Oct 24, 2011)

I currently have the rebel but I use all L series lenses and when I do photo shoots indoors I struggle with noise and my images aren't always the best. But outdoors I never have any troubles. I do photography on the side so I don't want to invest in decent lighting right now. I am looking into buying the 5D mark ii and I want to know if it will make a big difference in the quality of my images indoor and outdoors?  Will the mark ii be worth the investment ? ( its also on sale with the 24-105mm)


----------



## e.rose (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes.

DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

(Take notices of the Low Light ISO ratings...)


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 25, 2011)

The 5DmkII is one of the best cameras, in terms of good image quality at higher ISO.  
Also, it's full frame, which has several benefits.  
Link: Why should I buy a Full Frame DSLR?

Also, keep in mind that a big part of reducing noise, is getting good exposures, maximizing the s/n ratio and maybe doing some noise removal in post.


----------



## Scuba (Oct 25, 2011)

Could always do a 5D classic as well.


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 25, 2011)

LCCphoto said:


> I do photography on the side so I don't want to invest in decent lighting right now.



You don't want to invest ~$500-$1000 in good lighting due to the expense but you're willing to invest $2400 in a camera body only for the ISO capability???


----------



## ghache (Oct 25, 2011)

I invested 3-4000 $ in lighting (studio and portable setup )and im still shooting d7000's

If i could go back and do it differently i wouldnt change anything. investing in lighting and good lens was the best thing i could ever done. 

My next photography expense is going to be a full fame nikon camera but for now the d7000's i have serve me pretty well.

Lighting and lenses and your creativity will make a difference in your photography, not your camera


----------



## Christapher81 (Oct 29, 2011)

ghache said:
			
		

> I invested 3-4000 $ in lighting (studio and portable setup )and im still shooting d7000's
> 
> If i could go back and do it differently i wouldnt change anything. investing in lighting and good lens was the best thing i could ever done.
> 
> ...



I totally agree. By no means do I consider myself a professional, so I am not trying to disregard anybody elses comment; however, I recently purchased two speedlites along with triggers, stands, mounts, and umbrellas for my t3i, and the indoor quality of my pictures became so much better. For now, I only feel limited to as far as my creativity will take me.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 29, 2011)

You are comparing apples to oranges. 
In general, yes. It should improve your images. HOWEVER if there is a reason you are having these issues it may not... It really depends on why you have the problems you do. If you are truly maxing out the capability of the rebel it will absolutely improve your images. If you're problems come from something like exposure issues that can be corrected you will have just as many problems or more with the new camera.


----------



## LightSpeed (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll offer this while knowing the canon fan base.
What will hold you back here is that you are already invested in canon.

K5= ASP-C VS FULL FRAME CANON 5D  in high iso noise.






The canon fanboys of course will have a HUGE problem with this.


----------

